# Linksys WRK54G: does not connect to the net



## gared08 (Feb 22, 2007)

hi guys,

i am edge from the Philippines and I do not know much about computer stuff so i really need your help

i'm using a linksys wireless-g 2.4GHz model WRK54G broadband router

the problem is that we are unable to connect to the internet when using the router. but if we connect the modem directly to the desktop computer, it connects to the net with ease. we followed the instructions in the manual of the router but still unable to connect. It used to work before but now it doesn't. we called our internet provider & they said that the configuration of the router is not correct.

pls help. we do not know how to configure the router & LAN settings and stuff

thanks a lot


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

There should be a reset button on the router. Unplug the router, hold the reset button for about 30 seconds then plug it back in. This will reset the router to factory defaults. Unplug the modem for about 30 seconds then plug it back in.


----------



## gared08 (Feb 22, 2007)

i tried it but when i re-install the router using the cd installer, a note comes out saying that the router is unable to connect to the net...


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You don't really need the router re-install CD. 
Do you have DSL or Cable.
With the computer connected to the modem go to
Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Oogitsmelol (Mar 5, 2007)

get on the computer you can connect to the internet through the modem with. try going into your router with your browser and typing 192.168.1.1 in the address field. you will proabably be asked for a username and password. this cannot be done with the cd. If you ran the cd, then you put that info in when it first started. Now, under setup, click MAC address clone. you will see an option to clone your MAC address. enable it and click the button that says something like clone (i just closed my window i was doing this from), then down at the bottom of the page, save it. see if that works. most internet companies block based on MAC address, so use the computer that you connect with the modem to do that with. i had the same problem, and thats what fixed it for me.
EDIT: i didnt realize this was form the middle of Feb. so, i hope you've gotten it fixed by now.


----------

